# A day ride that lead to me hosting a cycle tourer for the night!



## onlineamiga (8 Aug 2011)

So not long after a break from the cycling, I'm back on the road again. Just doing some rides around my area. 

I live in the South of Spain near Gibraltar. I planned a trip to Tarifa and a circle around that area. The road going from Algeciras to Tarifa is spectacular and gives a great view of the African coastline. It has a pretty lovely 320m climb, then drops down again then back up to 320m again. So is rather hilly. Then went inland again and then back down the coast. Total distance about 75km.

I started the ride out at Algeciras taking the bike there in the car. Temperatures hitting mid 30s made it hot hot hot! But spectacular views. I really am blessed with being able to ride down here.

Anyway the most amazing thing happened. Is on my way back up the road from Tarifa I was overtaken by a Dutch lady who had cycled down from Amsterdam (big hello to you if you read this forum by the way!!) She had cycled all the way down from Amsterdam and did the camino de santiago route, heading into portugal and had basically been on the road for 2 months clocking some serious mileage, by herself! It was quite amazing to bump into a female solo cycle tourist, as I bet there isn't many.

So we ended up having a chat, I said where I was, and as us cycle tourers look after each other, I ended up putting her up for the night. All was good. We loaded both bikes into the car. I was being very very careful with hers, didnt want to damage anything as she was heading back up to madrid and then onwards from paris back to amsterdam. Then headed back to my place. I live alone so no problem. But arghhh not expecting guests, the house wasnt as clean and tidy as i normally like! eek! Im normally so house proud haha. But she was dead cool. Then I realised when I got back to mine that I had left my front wheel at the side of the road! Damnit! So drove back to collect it but it was gone  (I posted in General chat about that) ah well another one ordered. Not going to let it ruin my day.

We then went into Gibraltar. She wasnt planning on stopping there. But having done so many countries it was worth adding another one to her list. Got some dinner and a couple of drinks then got back to discover... Would you believe it.. Big bush fire right next to my house!!! Fire brigade, police blocking the way to my house!! I was thinking OMG! She must be shitting it with her bike being inside the house. Then the fire brigade was outside till about 3am in the morning. And in Spain, for some reason the fire brigade blast out their CB radio on loud speaker from the truck. I guess its so the firemen can hear whats going on and get more information if needed.

So I was like Oh gawd!! haha. Anyway all was OK, and she headed off out early doors to head up to Ronda. But it was really enjoyable to be able to help out a fellow cycle tourist. I know how much of a lift it gave me to meet up with cycle tourists heading the opposite direction on my tour last year. To meet like minded people and help each other out. 

People said to me, OMG you let a stranger in your house? But its like yeah. Someone who has just cycled 2500km from Amsterdam isnt going to be a petty criminal are they? Besides the trust runs both ways. So it was nice. I've since signed up on Warmshowers for anyone else passing by.

A good days cycle and made a new friend. Slightly let down by loosing the wheel, but nevermind. There is always another wheel in the shop!


----------



## fenfirsttimer (14 Aug 2011)

What a lovely heart warming story. Sometimes you just have to take people on trust and it can reap huge rewards - pity about the wheel tho! I do hope you get compensation for it in other ways following your good deed.


----------



## WychwoodTrev (14 Aug 2011)

Fantastic story


----------



## funnymummy (14 Aug 2011)

Great story ...If i'm ever in Spain i'll know wher to come


----------



## Oxo (14 Aug 2011)

onlineamiga said:


> A good days cycle and made a new friend. Slightly let down by loosing the wheel, but nevermind. There is always another wheel in the shop!




Well done on your hospitality, as for your wheel, what goes around comes around.


----------



## biggs682 (18 Aug 2011)

well done and if i am your way can i stayover please


----------



## Moodyman (19 Aug 2011)

Lovely story.

It's nice when you see such humanly gestures.

During the winter before last, I was commuting home one evening and it was lightly snowing. I had a mechanical and stopped at the side of the road to sort it out. Nothing major.

A businessman type pulled over in a Range Rover and offered chuck the bike in the back and to drop me off at home. It's worth pointing out that I was wearing a balaclava, gloves, etc and am 6 foot tall. I could have been anybody.

I thanked him but reassured him that I'd be on my way in a couple of minutes.

On another occasion, I pulled up onto the footpath to examine a clicking sound coming from the bottom bracket area. A couple sitting in their living room came out to ask if I was okay. They thought I was feeling unwell because of the way I was hunched over the top tube checking crankset/pedals.


----------



## onlineamiga (24 Aug 2011)

Thanks for your comments guys  


Yeah Edinburgh Bicycle sent me out a new wheel, all fitted and all good. It was just one of those things, and I didnt and not going to let it bother me. 



When I was on tour last year, I was in France, and was having terrible puncture problems (ran out of new tubes and had the crappiest puncture repair kit on the planet). A guy pulled over and was talking to me in French. I have no idea what he was saying at all. But I do think he was asking me if I needed any help. It is nice when people do that. 


I feel good myself when doing kind gestures for others, and therefore I just want to keep doing it! (Selfish I know!) Already had a request off warmshowers, so yeah will see what happens


----------



## jay clock (24 Aug 2011)

I have hosted people from Warmshowers and had several great experiences being hosted in NZ. The great thing is we all appreciate that a washing machine, a shower, filling food and wifi make a fellow cyclist feel very happy!


----------

